# two rescue cases from up north



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What sweet pups. I hope they find their great furever home very soon.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish I did not live so far away. I am a full time, stay at home dog mom and these kids would get all the love and special attention they need from us. It breaks my heart. I would love to take these boys!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They are so beautiful. It's so sad irresponsible breeders create such hardship for these babies. Thank you taking care of them.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

What beautiful pups, hopefully they will find a great forever home soon!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What BEAUTIFUL guys these 2 are! I hope they find thier furever home together very soon. Where are they? MI? or somewhere else?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JustmeJanis..*

JustmeJanis:

I bet that GoldRocks Mom could arrange a transport to you!
You should Private Message her!

What BEAUTIFUL dogs Max and Bear are!!!!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

What awesome dogs, and they ain't bad looking either! I can't have any more dogs, but wow, these 2 sure look like a loving pair who would make a wonderful addition to someone's family. I sure hope they get placed in their special furever home soon!

angie


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I hope they find a great home! I just want to reach out and hug them.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> JustmeJanis:
> 
> I bet that GoldRocks Mom could arrange a transport to you!
> You should Private Message her!
> ...


Karen we have already talked about it. Getting them here is just part of the problem. Hubby and I talked and talked. The biggest problem adding two more (besides feeding them) is we do not have a vehicle large enough to transport five dogs. In the winter ours always go with us to run errands. Also we take drives to the country to let them romp. We would need to put a topper on the truck, then we would have the room. Unfortunately a good topper is several thousand dollars.

The good news is they are in a safe place at least so they are not in any danger.....

It is hard, has been on my mind all week. But they are safe and in a good home for the time being so that makes me feel better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JustmeJanis..*

JustmeJanis:

Believe me I understand. My Hubby won't let me get a third dog!!

They are safe-they sure are beautiful!!


----------

